# New House Has Baseboard Heaters



## debodun (Sep 14, 2021)

Most rooms have them along two opposite walls. I'm not sure that placing furniture against them would block the vents. It severely limits what furniture I can place against the walls. I didn't consider this when I bought the house, although the corner cabinet left by the previous owner is right up against two of them.


----------



## Jules (Sep 14, 2021)

Do a google search for the permitted distance.  I used to have my couch 4 - 6 inches away.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

Check out the previous owner's photos.... or are they gone already?   See how she had her furniture placed.  I'm not familiar with those baseboard heaters.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

Baseboard heaters typically need at *least 12 inches of space in front of the heater*. You can place a couch or chair in front of a heater, but it must be at least a foot away. ... A door that comes within 12 inches in front of a heater is a fire hazard, just like furniture that is too close to a heater.Jun 23, 2021


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

I did a search on baseboard heaters and furniture placement.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm just wondering about my bookcases and knickknack shelves. They have to be up against a solid wall. Photos are still available at realtor.com. Scroll through and see the former owner's content placement:

*https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...pendence-Row_Stillwater_NY_12170_M38548-76478*


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

Holy crap!  Are the hallways wide enough?  We have bookshelves in the hallway because we've run out of walls and I refuse to have bookshelves in the bedrooms.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 14, 2021)

Baseboard heater present a big challenge.
Anywhere i lived that had these heaters......i placed nothing in front or near them......if you do.....a fire waiting to happen......and the heat will not circulate.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 14, 2021)

*I have baseboards only in the living room and bedroom of my apartment.  I have a long narrow table in front of the one in the living room.  My bed is along the wall in the bedroom...about 2 feet from heater.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 14, 2021)

Never had any, so I don’t know


----------



## Irwin (Sep 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> Most rooms have them along two opposite walls. I'm not sure that placing furniture against them would block the vents. It severely limits what furniture I can place against the walls. I didn't consider this when I bought the house, although the corner cabinet left by the previous owner is right up against two of them.


Are they electric heaters or hot water?

My house has hot water baseboard heaters and we have furniture right up against them. They never seem to get anywhere near hot enough to start a fire, yet they heat the house nicely. Hot water heat from a boiler is very comfortable heat. It doesn't dry the air like furnace heat.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm just wondering about my bookcases and knickknack shelves. They have to be up against a solid wall. Photos are still available at realtor.com. Scroll through and see the former owner's content placement:
> 
> *https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...pendence-Row_Stillwater_NY_12170_M38548-76478*


Check out the pictures of your basement, next to the washer and dryer.  You have hot water baseboard heat by the looks of the boiler with all the copper pipes coming out of it.  So Irwin is correct with what he stated in his post above mine.


----------



## Tommy (Sep 15, 2021)

Although my preference is forced air, we've had baseboard heat since 1990.  24 years with baseboard electric and 7 with hot water.  Using some common sense, we've never had any problem.

In my experience, baseboard units are almost always located on exterior walls and under windows.  With the normal covers in place, as Irwin said, they don't get hot enough to start a fire as long as there is reasonable room for air movement.  You don't want to create a situation that causes serious heat buildup though.  Here are a  few thoughts:

If a heater cover is broken or missing I'd keep the area completely clear and have the cover repaired or replaced ASAP.  (Note: This has never happened to me).

I would never install window treatments that are long enough to touch the heater cover.

The backs of our upholstered chairs and sofas slant a bit outward (backward) from the seats.  When placed in front of a heating unit, if the top of the back is 3 or 4 inches from the wall that seems to leave plenty of room for air circulation.

An occasional  table, curio cabinet, or bookshelf with legs that raise it above the heating unit isn't a problem, but you might want to leave an inch or two of space behind it, depending on its size.

We have an eight foot long credenza that sits directly on the floor.  I would never put something like that in front of a heating unit.

Never pile clothes, papers, trash, &c. on top of a heating unit.  Do not store flammable liquids near a heating unit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 15, 2021)

I like hot water baseboard heating. It takes a while for it to warm up in a cold house but after that it keeps it nice and warm. Also it does not dry the air out like other types of heating.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 15, 2021)

I have lived in a couple of places with baseboard heating and liked it.  The heaters don't get superhot so you should not have to space things out too far.  Feel them and see how hot they get.  And I liked the lack of noise and blowing air, maintenance is much easier.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 15, 2021)

You can see some of the baseboard units in some of he pictures. It doesn’t look like the previous owners paid much attention to where they placed the furniture at least in the pics I can see. On the other hand I don’t see any heavy solid pieces right up against the vents.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2021)

IMO it’s important to routinely vacuum and dust them as part of a normal cleaning routine.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm thinking, that the present baseboard heaters are safer and more efficient.
I've never had anything to do with water heaters, but they sound like the heat and air may be more comfortable.


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for all the advice - the heaters ARE supplied by hot water.


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2021)

Only thing I’d do is get down and vacuum them well before the furniture comes in.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> the heaters ARE supplied by hot water


That is a good heat source!  They cannot get hot enough to burn anything, and are probably shielded so they are not too hot to touch.  Furniture near by should not be a problem.  Is the boiler for the heat also your hot water supply for the house?  If so you will have unlimited hot water.


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2021)

Must be - I don't see any other source.


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2021)

The corner cupboard the owner left in the dining area is right up against two baseboard sections that meet at the corner.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 15, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Check out the pictures of your basement, next to the washer and dryer.  You have hot water baseboard heat by the looks of the boiler with all the copper pipes coming out of it.  So Irwin is correct with what he stated in his post above mine.


The owner sure was neat about storing her Christmas decorations.  I'm impressed.  lol


----------



## terry123 (Sep 15, 2021)

Never had them but they sound like a fire hazard to me.  I have always had central air and heat so I am spoiled I guess.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The owner sure was neat about storing her Christmas decorations.  I'm impressed.  lol


It’s funny the things you notice 

My personal favorite was the red floor safe in one of the bathrooms!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 15, 2021)

Ronni said:


> It’s funny the things you notice
> 
> My personal favorite was the red floor safe in one of the bathrooms!


You got to keep the TP somewhere safe, but reachable for those special moments.  . @Ronni


----------

